# Purchase Peptides



## Renaissance Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Anyone use them ?

Their chems are cheap... maybe too cheap,  you do get what you pay for in life after all.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 24, 2017)

Have never used them. But I rep for IMR and can vouch for them 100%

You can use my code "WES15" for 15% off.  Buy 3 of any one item and get 1 Free.  Can use my code on top of that and the prices are very fair with that deal.

Good luck with whatever you end up choosing


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Anyone use them ?
> 
> Their chems are cheap... maybe too cheap,  you do get what you pay for in life after all.


I used them a few years ago but not recently. 

I use IronMagResearch.com for all my research needs

*heavyiron15* for 15% off!


----------



## charley (Feb 24, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Anyone use them ?
> 
> Their chems are cheap... maybe too cheap,  you do get what you pay for in life after all.



....I'm not crazy enough to use them[what do you think I'm fucking nutz ?!?!] but I am willing to sell you some...  in the era of trump, selling things that don't work & are bad for you is the new American tradition...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd throw my rep code in there but the other two have you covered. Lol


I have never used purchase peptides. 
Only CEM and IMR


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2017)

I love IronMag Research products, good 2 go --> www.ironmagresearch.com


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 25, 2017)

Ok so we have plenty of reps for IML.

There used to be alot of guys on here that chimed in good info. ... shame.


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Ok so we have plenty of reps for IML.
> 
> There used to be alot of guys on here that chimed in good info. ... shame.



....  we don't use the word 'shame' , out of uncontrollable love & adoration for trump, we would say 'SAD'....


----------



## ezjax (Feb 25, 2017)

i was thinking about giving them another shot.   i did well with them in the past. 

they never overpriced their stuff even when half the Market was fake peptides


----------



## SheriV (Feb 25, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Ok so we have plenty of reps for IML.
> 
> There used to be alot of guys on here that chimed in good info. ... shame.



What we're looking into getting specifically?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Ok so we have plenty of reps for IML.
> 
> There used to be alot of guys on here that chimed in good info. ... shame.



well you did post this in AG, not really the right place.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> well you did post this in AG, not really the right place.



Ths was the only place I respected people's opinion.


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Ths was the only place I respected people's opinion.




..well how's that working for you ??


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 26, 2017)

^^^ some of my old friends pulled through, so not too bad


----------



## Intense (Mar 17, 2017)

I use them, they had an issue with accepting certain cards recently but it's handled.

Their exemestane and melanotan II are both g2g. They are the only two items I have used from them though. My advice is wait until they have a sale, when they do it's usually like 40% off or buy one get one free.



IML has been mostly good as well, I am currently using their prami, and its definitely g2g. Have used their viagra and arimidex as well. The arimidex is the only one that I had issues with, my e2 came back high even on 1mg/day but that was over a year ago so they may have better raws now. I also believe I don't respond well to arimidex, as I have used other sources in the past and it did not do a good job keeping my e2 in range.

Exemestane just works better for me, but IMLs is 62 compared to PP which is like 31.


----------



## mrfrench (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah subscribe to their mailer list with an old email for sales / coupons ... they will spam you will coupon emails


----------

